# Haus vernetzen!?



## medico (29. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Kompletten Haus Netzwerkkabel verlegen lassen (10 Anschlüsse/Dosen) und die alle in meinem Hauswirtschaftsraum zusammen laufen.

Nun habe ich eine Fritzbox mit 4 LAN Anschlüssen und das reicht natürlich nicht aus. Was nutze ich jetzt am besten damit ich alle 10 Anschlüsse an das Netzwerk anschließen kann und dabei trotzdem voll Geschwindigkeit habe.

Ein Hub oder Switch? Oder gibt es noch was anderes?

Danke und Gruß
Andi


----------



## sheel (29. September 2015)

Hi

was ist die "volle" Geschwindigkeit? 100Mbps? 1000Mbps? ...?

Einmal oder mehrfach? (zB. Rechner 1 und 2 kommunizieren, 3 und 4 auch,
sollen dann beide Verbindungen die Wunschgeschwindigkeit haben oder eben nur die Hälfte?)

Hubs und Switches sind beide als Verteiler zwischen den PCs gedacht, mit dem Unterschied,
dass der Switch mitdenkt welche empfangenen Daten an welchem Kabel wieder rausgesendet
werden müssen. EIn Hub sendet alle empfangenen Daten an alle Anschlüsse und überlasst es
der Netzwerkkarte vom Empfänger, die nicht gewollten Sachen rauszufiltern. MIt anderen
Worten, nimm einen Switch, um sinnlose Überlastung=Geschwindigkeitsverlust zu vermeiden.

Noch ein weiteres Wort:
Ein Router ist dafür da, die Schnittstelle zwischen zwei verschiedenen Netzwerken zu sein,
zB. dein Heimnetz und das was vom Provider zur Verfügung gestellt wird (über Telefonkabel
oder woher auch immer, im Gegensatz zum Switch, der nach "oben" entweder auch nur
einen normalen LAN-Anschluss oder gar nichts hat). Viele Router sind auch Switch,
muss aber nicht sein (wenn nicht hat man praktisch nur einen LAN-Anschluss statt
zB. 4, wo man dann wieder einen Switch dranstecken kann, oder eben einen Rechner)


----------

